# Repairing an image based on a thumbnail



## palmernet (Apr 15, 2007)

I have around jpeg 40 pictures which have been corrupted with colored stripes. 

However, the thumbnails stored with the pictures are totally ok.

Is there anyway I can use the thumbnails to repair the damaged images?

Attached is a compressed version of the damaged image (compressing the image creates a new thumbnail that also has the stripes - however the original 3MB only has the stripes on the image but not on the thumbnail).

Any tips?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

palmernet said:


> Is there anyway I can use the thumbnails to repair the damaged images?
> Any tips?


Hi Palmernet

"Welcome to TSG"

Recovery from thumbnails will give very poor results.
What type of medium are the corrupted files on, are they on cd, dvd or your computer? I don't think you should give up on them to soon. Sometimes these files can be recovered.
Have you tried opening them with "Irfanview".

Give us as much info on them as you can.

Gerry


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Ps: I have asked the moderators to move this thread to: "Digital Photography & Imaging"
No promises, but the results can be quite surprising.


----------



## palmernet (Apr 15, 2007)

The images are on my hard disk.

I can open the images using irfanView or any other imaging application. However, the images have large stripes on them. The thumbnails of the images do not have the stripes, so I wonder whether there is any way to remove the stripes, possibly using the thumbnail.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Have you tried viewing them on another computer ?


----------



## palmernet (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes - the issue is the same on another computer.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the TSG Forum.

Any idea how they got this way ??
Did they come out of the Camera striped ??


----------



## palmernet (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes - the camera was writing video to the card and the card became full. About 40 pictures of 150 became corrupt.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Same results opening one of your originals in Photoshop.
Here's one of palmernet's originals ~~ 2.8MB ....
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/2007.JPG


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Can you upload a couple of them to a hosting site like http://photobucket.com/ so we can have a play with them


----------



## palmernet (Apr 15, 2007)

Here some originals:
http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t172/palmernet/


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Pictures obviously corrupted by the Camera  Might be able to repair some of them.

TSG has a Photo Repair Thread . 
http://forums.techguy.org/photo-album/296598-photo-repair-workshop-50.html

Many repair wizards hang out there just waiting on something to do.

The more pixels you send them .. the better ... What size Image do you want back ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not perfect .. But here's a higher resolution repair ... of the above.
http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/0113PM_00.jpg


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I would have preferred more pixels than what was posted at Photobucket ..
but here's another.
I had to redraw alot .. hope it doesn't look to fake .. and will print OK.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Nice job *Noyb*


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Thanks .. But I see that I have a lot to learn about matching colors.
Still haven't figured PSCS2 Help on this subject.

*EDIT *.. Changed Photo .. major flaw repaired.


----------



## palmernet (Apr 15, 2007)

Excellent work. How did you do this?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Photoshop.
I used the Professional Version CS2 ... 
But Photoshop Elements 5.0 can do the same Editing for a whole lot less.

Got any more ???


----------



## palmernet (Apr 15, 2007)

I have another 30 or so. I have just emailed you nine of them?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just a quick look ... I don't think they are all repairable.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I dont know if you are interested,but this sometimes happens with my camera too,but so far its always been horizontal banding which is all sizes sometimes taking up half the image...my camera is a HP Photosmart 415,eventually I found out that HP knew about this problem of banding as they call it,but had no permanent fix for it at the time,they did however offer a workround,and that is to set the camera up as a disk drive in the camera menu,and this does not work,however you have to remember to do it everytime you use the camera,as it reverts to being a camera on shutdown ...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

telecom69 said:


> ...I dont know if you are interested,but this sometimes happens with my camera too....


Sounds like this may be yet another problem with HP software.
They make good hardware ... But I avoid their software like a plague.

Once upon a time ...
HP actually recommended I use the Freeware Irfanview instead of their Camera software ... Been addicted to it ever since.
http://www.irfanview.com/

Makes me wonder what Camera n Imaging Software Palmernet is using.
Was able to salvage 8 out of the 9 photos ... reasonably good .. IMO.


----------



## palmernet (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the salvaged images - amazing work.

I tried the images in a number of different softwares - irfanViewer, Windows Picture and Fax View, Adobe Photoshop Album Stater Edition.

I copied them directly from the SD media to different computers and opened them with different software, so they were definitely corrupted on the camera (Panasonic FZ30) and the media (Transcend 2GB SD).


----------



## palmernet (Apr 15, 2007)

Can I send you some more images to repair?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes ... But the Sun is shining ... It may take a little longer.

Where is this ???


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

palmernet said:


> so they were definitely corrupted on the camera (Panasonic FZ30) and the media (Transcend 2GB SD).


How long has it been since you formated the card rather than just deleting redundant images ?

I'm not really sure of what I'm talking about here but from what I can gather its a good idea to format the card on a regular basis as it clears out left over clutter that deleting can't do.

I wouldn't mind hearing a few other opinions this.

cheers
gerry


----------



## palmernet (Apr 15, 2007)

This is Tikal is Guatemala. Thanks for the offer of helping with the other images.

(Gerrry - I'll format the card and see if the problem happens again)


----------



## palmernet (Apr 15, 2007)

Noyb - is your method easy to describe?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

*NO* ... sorry

Basically .. Split the bands to separate layers ..
Reposition them to fit ... since they've been skewed ...
Then work on the RGB levels to try to match the adjacent bands.

Then may have to do some blending where the band meet.
Then copy n move some parts of the picture around .. to cover up bad spots.

Got some Google Earth GPS coordinates ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I could have added&#8230;
I&#8217;m using the professional Adobe Photoshop CS2 for the image editing.

But - you could use the more affordable Adobe Photoshop Elements 5.0.
It has ~99% of the editing tools I&#8217;m using.
I&#8217;m just not too familiar with where they are.

I only have two Imaging programs in my computer &#8230;.. The freeware Irfanview and Adobe.
I use the Image Viewer n Editor Irfanview to replace M$ Image n Fax viewer.

If you mess with pictures a lot ... I suggest you get APE 5.0 (~~ $79 > $99)
It has a lot of nice one click &#8220;fix it&#8221; tools&#8230; and some other powerful tools.

Most of the pictures I take, need some touch up &#8230; or adjusting for lighting or camera problems.
This only takes a few seconds using either Adobe.


----------



## palmernet (Apr 15, 2007)

GPS Coordinates of the images?

Lat: 17°13'1.70"N
Lon: 89°37'23.71"W


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Interesting ... 
The Google Earth resolution of this area is miserable ... 
But the Google Earth community links has some nice pictures and descriptions.
I was thinking this would have been farther north in Mexico.
I'm Jealous ... 
Where's my other Pictures ?


----------

